# SE QLD: Safety Day



## kayakone

This idea was born from the post months ago 'Tales of Woe at Wello'.

Several replies to the this post indicated some of us lack preparedness/skills/equipment for an incident, that as a result could suddenly become very serious. And Scoman isn't alone, as some have openly indicated. Nor will he be the last (I am not immune...but another story).

"Scoman's 'Tales of Woe at Wello' post was in my view a wake-up call. I think it was courageous of him to post his account of a near disaster. Accordingly, and in the interest of safety for all (SE QLD) AKFF'ers, I am proposing a half day mucking about with the following scenarios:

Safety day to include (at least some of) the following:

1. Knowing your yak.......limits of stability - how far can you lean; can you sit sidesaddle?; can you turn around (to get that rod in the holder behind you)?

2. If you flip........having a plan. How to right a flipped yak - rods gear secure, lines in etc (there are hooks, knives etc so more complicated than most sea kayak scenarios).

3. If you fall off.....having a plan (as in 2), and then the actual technique for remounting.

4. Basic kayak paddle strokes.....correct paddle technique (rotating upper body), forward sweep, reverse rudder, bracing.

5. Basic preventative/recovery/safety gear....PFD's, whistle, VHF, PLB, bright/reflective clothing/yak, towing systems

Planning for a Saturday morning early. Plenty of places to fish pre and post the safety instructional...snapper, flatties, bream, longtail tuna, tailor and occassional jewies, to name a few. There will be an accredited kayak instructor to run the day. There will be a small cost to cover his expenses. This safety day is proposed for middle of November to early December. Ask your other half.... she's sure to agree, unless you're insured for squillions. It is proposed to be at the top of the Redcliffe Peninsula, where there is a gently shelving sandy beach.

Will advise further.

Please respond with interest so some preliminary planning can be started. Lunch may be provided (still working on this).

Cheers
Trevor


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> This idea was born from the post months ago 'Tales of Woe at Wello'.
> 
> Several replies to the this post indicated some of us lack preparedness/skills/equipment for an incident, that as a result could suddenly become very serious (I am not immune...but another story).
> 
> "Scoman's 'Tales of Woe at Wello' post was in my view a wakeup call. I think it was courageous of him to post his account of a near disaster. Accordingly, and in the interest of safety for all (SE QLD) AKFF'ers, I am proposing a half day mucking about with the following scenarios:
> 
> Safety day to include (at least some of) the following:
> 
> 1. Knowing your yak.......limits of stability - how far can you lean; can you sit sidesaddle?; can you turn around (to get that rod in the holder behind you)?
> 
> 2. If you flip........having a plan. How to right a flipped yak - rods gear secure, lines in etc (there are hooks, knives etc so more complicated than most sea kayak scenarios).
> 
> 3. If you fall off.....having a plan (as in 2), and then the actual technique for remounting.
> 
> 4. Basic kayak paddle strokes.....correct paddle technique (rotating upper body), forward sweep, reverse rudder, bracing.
> 
> 5. Basic preventative/recovery safety gear....PFD's, whistle, VHF, PLB, bright/reflective clothing/yak, towing systems
> 
> Planning for a Saturday morning early. Plenty of places to fish pre and post the safety instructional...snapper, flatties, bream, longtail tuna, tailor and occassional jewies, to name a few. There will be an accredited kayak instructor to run the day. There will be a small cost to cover his expenses. This safety day is proposed for middle of November to early December. Ask your other half.... she's sure to agree, unless you're insured for squillions. It is proposed to be at the top of the Redcliffe Peninsula, where there is a gently shelving sandy beach.
> 
> Will advise further.
> 
> Please respond with interest so some preliminary planning can be started. Lunch may be provided (still working on this).
> 
> Cheers
> Trevor


If I was closer ... :twisted:


----------



## kayakone

anselmo said:


> If I was closer ... :twisted:


If you were closer I'd deck you (a politically correct nautical term).


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was closer ... :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were closer I'd deck you (a politically correct nautical term).
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## seqfisho

Hi guys, I would be interested for myself and 12yo son as he is new to it all and thinks he is indestructible and I've been out of practise for a long time so a refresher or instruction on how wrong I'm doing things would be great :lol:

It will just depend on the date and work roster :-x


----------



## kayakone

No date yet, but soon. Planning for a Saturday early, so we can get all the parking spaces. Fish first, or after. Probably start about 7 or 8 am.

Trevor


----------



## Bandy

Great idea. Being new to the sport I think I could do with something like this. Will keep an eye out for the date.


----------



## Helveticus

Please count me in. I think this is a fantastic opportunity to learn some of what really should be the basics


----------



## FishinDan

Could be good. Always wanted someone to look at me stroke and give me constructive criticism


----------



## GT79

Bump.
Good idea, and should make for an enjoyable and informative day.
Might give some a wake up realising how short they may fall in an emergency or just a shitty situation.
If nothing else, being there on the day sharing tips and experiences(good/bad or otherwise)may just help someone else in a time of need or uncertainty.
It won't all be doom'n'gloom, I'm sure a few laughs will be had, and a fish or two caught.
I'll be there if the chosen date fits with shift work etc.

GT79


----------



## killer

Sounds good, I'll keep & eye out for the date also. 
cheers 
Ron.


----------



## scoman

Sorry Trevor have been a bit lazy replying to messages. I am keen to play, but for me would have to be mid november or later.


----------



## FatYak83

Hi Trevor,
Please count me in and PM with details such as cost, place and time. 
Regards,
Ben


----------



## anselmo

Will there be discussion of the following?

1 - spotting stingrays
2 - how to avoid stingrays
3 - what to do if/when stung by a stingray

Trevor, you'd be the expert on this yes? :lol:


----------



## kayakone

anselmo said:


> Will there be discussion of the following?
> 
> 1 - spotting stingrays
> 2 - how to avoid stingrays
> 3 - what to do if/when stung by a stingray
> 
> Trevor, you'd be the expert on this yes? :lol:


1. - No. By the time you spot 'em it's too late
2. - Stay outta the water
3. - Get out of the water fast.....run, crawl, scream for help (between waves of crippling pain). A person hit by a ray could drown in 5 cm of water.

Maintain clear airway, block sun and monitor breathing and heart.

Get hot water(50 - 60 C, i.e. as hot as patient can stand, but not scalding) and a tub/bucket to immerse the limb. This is URGENT and is the only thing that will kill the pain. Strong pain killers, Pethedine, and Morphine will have no effect.

Remain immersed for 5 - 10 minutes with regular top-ups to maintain temperature.

4.- Seek a doctor/hospital ASAP for strong antibiotics that target marine wounds (e.g. Doxycycline hydrochloride 100 mg). It is important to monitor progress, as marine puncture wounds can result in very dangerous infection that can result in loss of limb. The first time I was stung (playing Bear Grylls) the hospital prescribed antibiotics didn't stop the infection. Neither did the stronger ones, and I ended up with an arm bigger than Mr Universe's arm, and in danger of loss of my arm. The antibiotics that finally killed the infection were (from distant memory...that's a lot of NDE's ago) an S 7 antibiotic, that cost about $ 250 for 10 tablets. Cheap as chips under the circumstances. 

That's stingrays, now who's coming to the safety day on the 13th or 27th November? Top of Scarborough on the Redcliffe Peninsula. Read first post for 'safety topics for the day'. If you are already proficient at all these come along for the laughs.

Who'll be there?

Trevor


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be discussion of the following?
> 
> 1 - spotting stingrays
> 2 - how to avoid stingrays
> 3 - what to do if/when stung by a stingray
> 
> Trevor, you'd be the expert on this yes? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. - No. By the time you spot 'em it's too late
> 2. - Stay outta the water
> 3. - Get out of the water fast.....run, crawl, scream for help (between waves of crippling pain). A person hit by a ray could drown in 5 cm of water.
> 
> Maintain clear airway, block sun and monitor breathing and heart.
> 
> Get hot water(50 - 60 C, i.e. as hot as patient can stand, but not scalding) and a tub/bucket to immerse the limb. This is URGENT and is the only thing that will kill the pain. Strong pain killers, Pethedine, and Morphine will have no effect.
> 
> Remain immersed for 5 - 10 minutes with regular top-ups to maintain temperature.
> 
> 4.- Seek a doctor/hospital ASAP for strong antibiotics that target marine wounds (e.g. Doxycycline hydrochloride 100 mg). It is important to monitor progress, as marine puncture wounds can result in very dangerous infection that can result in loss of limb. The first time I was stung (playing Bear Grylls) the hospital prescribed antibiotics didn't stop the infection. Neither did the stronger ones, and I ended up with an arm bigger than Mr Universe's arm, and in danger of loss of my arm. The antibiotics that finally killed the infection were (from distant memory...that's a lot of NDE's ago) an S 7 antibiotic, that cost about $ 250 for 10 tablets. Cheap as chips under the circumstances.
> 
> That's stingrays, now who's coming to the safety day on the 13th or 27th November? Top of Scarborough on the Redcliffe Peninsula. Read first post for 'safety topics for the day'. If you are already proficient at all these come along for the laughs.
> 
> Who'll be there?
> 
> Trevor
Click to expand...

Sorry, this reminded me of you ...


----------



## kayakone

Ferry funny Nick. Can't wait to meet you. :twisted:

Are you coming to the safety day?

I think you need something to preserve life for a bit longer. :lol:


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> Ferry funny Nick. Can't wait to meet you. :twisted:
> 
> Are you coming to the safety day?
> 
> I think you need something to preserve life for a bit longer. :lol:


As I said - if I were closer ... (mods please don't lock this - Gra please don't flame me)

I'm having my own safety test tonight
rock fishing in the dark - solo

did ok last week
4 pollock to 1.5kg in a smash and grab sesh
will be out longer tonight - done the chores at home (fixed bath, changed light bulbs, did washing etc)
wind is supposed to be down so ...

and talking of life preservers when i get home i have a frosty czech lager and a bag of microwave popcorn to imbibe while watching another episode of Breaking bad
this should be listed as a new thread on how to stave off boredom when away on business

Oops hijacked this thread (what a surprise) - apologies!


----------



## kayakone

kayakone said:


> This idea was born from the post months ago 'Tales of Woe at Wello'.
> 
> Several replies to the this post indicated some of us lack preparedness/skills/equipment for an incident, that as a result could suddenly become very serious. And Scoman isn't alone, as some have openly indicated. Nor will he be the last (I am not immune...but another story).
> 
> "Scoman's 'Tales of Woe at Wello' post was in my view a wake-up call. I think it was courageous of him to post his account of a near disaster. Accordingly, and in the interest of safety for all (SE QLD) AKFF'ers, I am proposing a half day mucking about with the following scenarios:
> 
> Safety day to include (at least some of) the following:
> 
> 1. Knowing your yak.......limits of stability - how far can you lean; can you sit sidesaddle?; can you turn around (to get that rod in the holder behind you)?
> 
> 2. If you flip........having a plan. How to right a flipped yak - rods gear secure, lines in etc (there are hooks, knives etc so more complicated than most sea kayak scenarios).
> 
> 3. If you fall off.....having a plan (as in 2), and then the actual technique for remounting.
> 
> 4. Basic kayak paddle strokes.....correct paddle technique (rotating upper body), forward sweep, reverse rudder, bracing.
> 
> 5. Basic preventative/recovery/safety gear....PFD's, whistle, VHF, PLB, bright/reflective clothing/yak, towing systems
> 
> Planning for a Sunday morning early. Plenty of places to fish pre and post the safety instructional...snapper, flatties, bream, longtail tuna, grunter, grassy sweetlip, tailor and occassional jewies, to name a few. There will be an accredited kayak instructor to run the day. There will be a small cost to cover his expenses. Ask your other half.... she's sure to agree, unless you're insured for squillions. It is to be at the top of the Redcliffe Peninsula, where there is a gently shelving sandy beach.
> 
> Lunch may be provided (still working on this).
> 
> Cheers
> Trevor


Finally - DATE & VENUE:

*Sunday 13th November. Reef Point Esplanade...turn left into carpark near kiosk. (UBD 81 8R). * * 6.30 am for a 7.00 am start*, or arrive as early as 4 am (plenty of light) for a fish first on the Scarby reefs (1 - 2 km from this beach)

An accredited kayaking instructor will run the course over 4 -5 hours. There will be a cost to cover his expenses, so the more participants, the lower the cost/participant.

If you're not staying for lunch, you'll be away by 1.00 pm. The beach is fine for little kids.

Safety first!
Trevor


----------



## killer

Thanks Trevor, i'll be there. 
Never to old to learn new tricks. 
Cheers Ron.


----------



## Beekeeper

Sorry Trev... I'm having an op on the 10th... If it's at all possible, I'll come down and watch, but according to those in the know, I won't be feeling too flash right about then.

Ever since you began spruiking about this safety day, I've wanted to be in it.

Remember when you first rolled up at Scarby? Jim paddling away with a safety vest sitting behind the seat, just in case... a vest (anything but safety) around my chest laden with all sorts of fishing tackle, all of which could keep me under the water permanently.

I quizzed you about wearing safety vests, and your answer prompted me to get rid of the tackle one, and only go out with the safety vest from then on.

We talked about re-entry and eskimo rolls, and I tried the re-entry in a relative's pool and although I found it awkward, it was successful, but I wondered how I'd go in a bit of a sea.

You've since informed me that having the water bags set up properly, would stabilise the craft even more that it is now, and during a re-entry event, the air-bags and water bags would mean that less water could enter the cockpit, thus making it easier to empty prior to re-entry. 
NB when you can get those air-bags to me, I'll be able to try my newly bought 20 and 10 ltr water bags out. I do hope that this occurs prior to my op... I'll be out of action until well after Christmas.

I'm really pissed that I won't be able to be part of your safety day... but for your sake, I hope it all goes well and just about everybody from the forum (at least the bananabenders) turns up. Of course, the more that turn up, the lower the cost, eh?

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## kayakone

OK here are the details:

*DATE: SUNDAY 13 TH NOVEMBER*

AGENDA:

1. Knowing your yak.......limits of stability - how far can you lean; can you sit sidesaddle?; can you turn around (to get that rod in the holder behind you)?

2. If you flip........having a plan. How to right a flipped yak - rods gear secure, lines in etc (there are hooks, knives etc so more complicated than most sea kayak scenarios).

3. If you fall off.....having a plan (as in 2), and then the actual technique for remounting.

4. Basic kayak paddle strokes.....correct paddle technique (rotating upper body), forward sweep, reverse rudder, bracing.

5. Basic preventative/recovery/safety gear....PFD's, whistle, VHF, PLB, bright/reflective clothing/yak, towing systems

Plenty of places to fish pre and post the safety instructional...snapper, flatties, bream, longtail tuna, grunter, grassy sweetlip, tailor and occassional jewies, to name a few.

(a) There will be an accredited kayak instructor to run the day - there will be a small cost to cover his expenses. Come along, learn some valuable skills, and help keep the cost per person down. The fishing is free. 

(b) If there are not sufficient numbers to cover the cost, it's not going to happen. 

(c) I am attempting to organise a feed at 1.00 pm.

(d) Come early for a fish (there is now some light starting at 4 am). That'll give you 2 hours before the activities begin, or fish the afternoon evening (1-2 kms to the reef). Land based fisghing is possible off the 'Spit' for a couple of hours very early, or late in the day. Bring your usual yak kit, whether fishing or not (we're not going to dunk your reels). This will replicate real life situations.

(e) The beach is suitable for families. There are extensive walking/cycle tracks right beside the venue, and a free swimming/wading pool beachside down the road at Redcliffe.

*LOCATION: REEF POINT ESPLANADE SCARBOROUGH (take only turn to the left to the carpark and beach) UBD 81 8 R*
I will erect signs to direct people.

Now, who's committing?

Cheers all
Trevor


----------



## AJD

I'd love to be there Trevor. Great initiative! But I'm stuck in Tassie for work


----------



## bruus

Hi Trevor, 
Sorry but I'm going to have to miss out on this one. I have an exam the next day so I recon I'll be a bit too stressed taking that revision time away.
I hope it goes well, I'm sure it will. Sorry I can't make it.


----------



## kayakone

Thanks Brad, I knew, but the instructor is available that day only.....otherwise it's next year. I hope it doesn't stop too many from attending.

Trevor


----------



## Helveticus

Trevor, I'm not sure if I can make it on that day. We're having overseas visitors then. I'll let you know close to the day.


----------



## actionsurf

I'll be there if it goes ahead Trevor. Is safe Kayak beaching part of the course?


----------



## yellowyak

Hi all,

I've done a skills and safety course so i probably won't attend, however i highly recommend it to those considering the idea.

Interesting how you can be paddling for a long time and not encounter a dangerous situation until some day....

As time passes you think your levels of experience are growing but the reality is they're never challenged. The skills courses take you out of you're usual weekend comfort zone and pushes you beyond. It also really helps you get to know the limits of you're yak - all in safety.

Hope all goes well Trev.


----------



## kayakone

Resubmitted: Commitment encouraged. Please post/repost intentions to attend.

OK here are the details:

*DATE: SUNDAY 13 TH NOVEMBER*

SAFETY TRAINING AGENDA:

1. Knowing your yak.......limits of stability - how far can you lean; can you sit sidesaddle?; can you turn around (to get that rod in the holder behind you)?

2. If you flip........having a plan. How to right a flipped yak - rods gear secure, lines in etc (there are hooks, knives etc so more complicated than most sea kayak scenarios).

3. If you fall off.....having a plan (as in 2), and then the actual technique for remounting.

4. Basic kayak paddle strokes.....correct paddle technique (rotating upper body), forward sweep, reverse rudder, bracing.

5. Basic preventative/recovery/safety gear....PFD's, whistle, VHF, PLB, bright/reflective clothing/yak, towing systems

NOTES:

(a) There will be an accredited kayak instructor to run the day - there will be a small cost to cover his expenses. Come along, learn some valuable skills, and help keep the cost per person down. The fishing is free.

(b) If there are not sufficient numbers to cover the cost, it's not going to happen.

(c) I am attempting to organise a feed at 1.00 pm.

(d) Plenty of places to fish pre and post the safety instructional...snapper, flatties, bream, longtail tuna, grunter, grassy sweetlip, tailor and occassional jewies, to name a few.
Come early for a fish (there is now some light starting at 4 am). That'll give you 2 hours before the activities begin, or fish the afternoon evening (1-2 kms to the reef). Land based fishing is possible off the 'Spit' for a couple of hours early, or later in the day. Bring your usual yak kit, whether fishing or not (we're not going to dunk your reels). This will replicate real life situations.

(e) The beach is suitable for families. There are extensive walking/cycle tracks right beside the venue, and a free swimming/wading pool beachside down the road at Redcliffe.

*LOCATION: REEF POINT ESPLANADE SCARBOROUGH (take only turn to the left to the carpark and beach) UBD 81 8 R*

I will erect signs to direct people.

Now, who's committing?

Cheers all
Trevor


----------



## actionsurf

I'm in. Only if you organise the feed.


----------



## theclick

Highly recommend people to get involved in this, particularly if you have never been to one before.

One thing I noticed about a previous session I had gone to, was that many of the attendees thought they could recover, but had never really tried, and thus couldn't. Hugely dangerous.

I suggest that anyone who is serious about their kayaking would be well served by attending this if they have never been to a safety instruction day before.


----------



## killer

Thanks for the pm Trevor. 
I'm in, 
So come on fellow yakers, show some interest. 
Whats one morning out of your life , this could save your life. 
So get on it ,see you there.

Cheers Ron.


----------



## killer

Theres been a little bit of interest in my barracuda kayak, so if you want to get up close & personal with one come along to the Safety Day!!!!! it'll be there. 
Should be a great morning. so come along & get involved.

Bump, Bump.

Cheers 
Ron.


----------



## Helveticus

Trevor, please count me in. 
After the recent trip to the pin I realised that I really need the basics right before I do any other trips. I'm pretty sure I'm able to enter the yak, but I have never tried it.

Cheers


----------



## actionsurf

Bumparooney 

Be there or drown in future folks. It's that simple. :lol: Maybe not, but anyhows.

*This Sunday....November 13th....Scarborough. REEF POINT ESPLANADE SCARBOROUGH (take only turn to the left to the carpark and beach) UBD 81 8 R*

*2.00am start to get the really big snapper.*..or 6.00am for the pansies. Trev's putting on grilled bandicoot with risotto and stingray wing scallops afterwards. Bring your own piss and lifesavers for the kids. Come on down.


----------



## kayakone

Four days to go to learn how to save your ass. Be there or be square.

Now all the falling off will make you hungry, so we've lunch covered, with a BBQ. How good is that? Lunch is graciously provided by Des from Stealth Australia, and there will be various Stealths to try after lunch.

Come early for a fish (there is now some light starting at 4 am). That'll give you 2 hours before the activities begin, or fish the afternoon evening (1-2 kms to the reef). Land based fishing is possible off the 'Spit' for a couple of hours very early, or late in the day, and this is great for kids (shoes required). Some good flatties and bream can be caught off the Spit. Bring your usual yakking kit, whether fishing or not (we're not going to dunk your reels). This will replicate real life situations.

The beach is suitable for families. There are extensive walking/cycle tracks right beside the venue, and a free swimming/wading pool beachside down the road at Redcliffe.

See you all Sunday from 4.00 am for the fishos, otherwise 6.30 for a 7.00 am start.

Cheers

Trevor


----------



## Bretto

If my planned freshwater session for Sunday morning falls over I'll be there.


----------



## kayakone

DATE & VENUE:

Sunday 13th November. Reef Point Esplanade...turn left into carpark near kiosk. (UBD 81 8R). 6.30 am for a 7.00 am start, or arrive as early as 4 am (plenty of light) for a fish first on the Scarby reefs (1 - 2 km from this beach). [NOTE: An 87 cm snapper was caught here just days ago by a yak fisho.]

An accredited kayaking instructor will run the course over 4 -5 hours. There will be a cost of $ 20/per participant to cover his expenses. The more participants, the lower the cost/participant. Lunch is free for participants.

If you're not staying for lunch, you'll be away by 1.00 pm. The beach is fine for little kids. Walking /cycle track beside the venue, and free swimming pool down the road at Redcliffe.



yellowyak said:


> ..I highly recommend this to those considering the idea.
> 
> Interesting how you can be paddling for a long time and not encounter a dangerous situation until some day....
> 
> As time passes you think your levels of experience are growing but the reality is they're never challenged. The skills courses take you out of you're usual weekend comfort zone and pushes you beyond. It also really helps you get to know the limits of you're yak - all in safety.





theclick said:


> Highly recommend people to get involved in this, particularly if you have never been to one before.
> 
> One thing I noticed about a previous session I had gone to, was that many of the attendees thought they could recover, but had never really tried, and thus couldn't. Hugely dangerous.
> 
> I suggest that anyone who is serious about their kayaking would be well served by attending this if they have never been to a safety instruction day before.


Signs will be up at 4.00 am. Fox 40 Sharkz safety whistles (120 db) will be available for purchase on Sunday....$ 16 each ('How to avoid a collision' post). Please send PM if interested so sufficient nos. can be bought.

Goodnight to all

Trevor


----------



## actionsurf

While you're putting signs up I'll have 2 pinkies in the bag.


----------



## kayakone

Does anyone coming Sunday have an (easily erectible) shade shelter for the BBQ? If so please bring it along.

Des from Stealth is providing lunch for all participants, and at least 3 model Stealths will be available for trying out.

Anyone wanting to buy a whistle please bring cash ($ 16).

See you all 4am for a fish, or 6.30am for the start at 7am.

Cheers

Trevor


----------



## kayakone

*Sun Nov 13*

First Light 4:24am
Sunrise 4:49am

Low tide 4:18am 0.3 m
High tide 10:48am 2.3 m

See all the keen fishos early. If you don't know the area, paddle out beside 'the Spit', to the north then east. The reef proper is about 1.2 km away. Generally rock or rubble bottom, in part weed covered. Alternatively, fish from the Spit for bream, whiting, flathead etc. (shoes recommended).

6.30 for a 7.00am start. Cost per person $20. Reminder to bring all your yakking gear, (if not fishing leave the rods at home).

Any last minute enquiries welcome by PM.

The Stealthy guy (Des) will arrive late morning...Lunch about 12 noon.

Cheers all

Trevor


----------



## Dodge

Hope all goes well Trevor after the effort put in, am packing a trailer to go away Monday morning so cannot come up, even just to say hello.


----------



## GoManGo

Also wish I lived much nearer to the event


----------



## actionsurf

Great day. Thanks for arranging the event Trevor (kayakone). I learnt a lot and would recommend anyone who gets the opportunity to attend a similar day in the future would find it very worthwhile, regardless of experience level. Cheers, Hally.


----------



## kayakone

Yes Ron did, in the original post 'SE QLD: Safety Day'. Is it better to start a new post or place comments into this one? Advice appreciated, as I was writing a summary of the points raised.

Trevor


----------



## Beekeeper

Along with only six others, I attended K1's much advertised Scarby Safety Day&#8230; I repeat, only six others! Some AKFFers couldn't attend due to other obligations, but six is pitiful&#8230; sorry Trev! You went to a lot of trouble for a dismal result.

Gary, the instructor gave us a pretty comprehensive over-view on the subject prior to everybody bar me hitting the water in their yaks.

I couldn't be with them as I'd arrived home the day before from a nasty little lower body operation that precludes me from physical exertion for six weeks. I'm really pissed about that. I really wanted to learn the eskimo roll from this fellow who effortlessly performed several of them, just to cool off.

Even tho' not physically participating, I soaked up every syllable of his instructions, and was amazed at his so-obvious abilities on the water&#8230; casual expertise seems a good description.

Correct or efficient paddling strokes were discussed at length earlier, and everybody's technique was scrutinised on the water. One of the group had a shoulder problem that he had attributed to playing golf, but Gary pointed out to him that he was holding that shoulder way too high, and would have a shortened kayaking life if it wasn't corrected. The advice was taken in good faith and I'm sure will be followed.

I believe that the realisation of just how inadequate our safety precautions were, came when he got every yakker to tip over, leave the yak, (he then towed it away) swim to it and remount. Just swimming to the craft in the light breeze proved tough, but when he suggested it later after the North Easterly picked up to around 15 knots, they all declined the offer. They realised that the yaks would be travelling faster than they could swim. No marine radio, no whistle to attract attention if anybody happened along, no flares, no E-pirb, lucky to even have a vest on&#8230; What did that mean?

They would be stuck there, bobbing on the water, without a yak to get them home. If nothing else hit home, that one sure did!

Remounting the craft also had its moments, and I bet that most of the guys attending will have a stirrup strap for remounting in the very near future (that's a beauty! simple but effective).

Paddle leashes were shown to be inadequate, if only the clips that hooked them to stay-points&#8230; bungy cords also weren't up to standards that Gary would insist on&#8230; he himself has a two-piece paddle in case of damage of any description to the main paddle&#8230; carries a bag full of safety gear&#8230; a first-aid kit&#8230; pocket-knife on his vest to quickly slash his way out of possible entanglements&#8230; cord for towing, and a short fore and aft grab cord. I know I've missed plenty of others, but they're the ones that stuck out to me.

Explanations for every piece of safety equipment and situations that could arise were given, and they all were not just feasible, but more likely probable.

After it was all over, Des (Stealth) and his lady turned up with a swag of cool drinks, snags, onions, bread and butter, sauces, and cooked up for us&#8230; wonderful, and most welcome&#8230; thanks Des.

It was good to meet some of the faces behind the AKFF names and I'm sure that Trevor was pleased with the reactions of the participants to Gary's expert instructions. Of all the days to forget his vest and marine radio, Trevor picked that day, much to the delight of everybody else.

I believe that all who attended realise that most AKFFers are probably just as remiss in the safety department as we all were, and hope that there will be requests from many of the others for more safety days&#8230; Gary will make himself available for them if and when this occurs.

From my own view-point, I reckon it's a must!
Cheers, Jim.


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Come on Jim I haven't seen you practicing your Eskimo rolls lately. :lol:

Craig McSweeney did a coarse about 4 years ago down the goldcoast, where you had to book in advance and there was about a dozen turned up the day I went. Since then Craig & Mark (both instructors) have run coarse that were very poorly attended and I think they just gave up, as it wasn't viable. One I did with Mark only had 2 other blokes there (I've done 3 coarse I'm a slow learner and probably should learn how to Eskimo roll to).
I cant understand why, I've certainly put into practice what I have learnt and its been a huge benefit. 
Don't lose sleep over it, just make sure you do one yourself if you get the opportunity.


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Bugger! I knew I should of gone down there with the camera. :lol: 
So what easier to get back into Scotty, the Evo or the big old grey barge?......Should of got Des to bring up one of those really fast skinny ski's and you could of tested your skills getting back on that. :shock:


----------



## killer

First of all, I'd like to thank Trevor for organising the "safety day" at Scarborough QLD, & Gary (the instuctor) for sharing his valued knowledge& experience, with all of us, as I personally learnt alot, regarding paddle technique , what safety gear to carry on you & your kayak & how to re-enter the kayak once you have fallen out. 
As being a larger person (fat), it proved to be more difficult than I imagine, even wearing a PFD, so I will be making a recovery strap, as well, SO MUTCH EASIER!!!!!! 
So I do recommend if anymore safety days are organised it would be beneficial for all kayakers, new or those that think they're experienced, to attend. WELL WORTH IT... 
Many thanks to Des and his wife from stealth kayaks for putiing on the bbq lunch and drinks at the end of a lovely day.
here are some of the pics my lovely wife took before the camera battery died
Cheers Ron.


----------



## killer

and some more pics


----------



## kayakone

ArWeTherYet said:


> Bugger! I knew I should of gone down there with the camera. :lol:
> So what easier to get back into Scotty, the Evo or the big old grey barge?......Should of got Des to bring up one of those really fast skinny ski's and you could of tested your skills getting back on that. :shock:


Yeah Paul, but I had no problem getting back onto my BFS, either from the stern or midship. But then I am a finely toned athlete :lol: :lol: :lol:

Des did in fact bring 2 Stealths up for a try. But after a super BBQ lunch that he and Natalie kindly supplied, to replenish the exhausted victims of Gary Forrest's 'wake up to safety scenarios', there was noone keen.

We could have repeated the swim to your yak exercise also, but we had too much excellent lunch in our tummys. Besides, if we had trouble swimming to our yaks in 8 knot winds, what chance did anyone have in 15 - 20 knots, which it reached while we were having a Stealth sausage or two or three. Definitely a wakeup call.

Big thanks to Gary Forrest for expert and detailed advice!

Trevor


----------

